# puppy pics



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of our puppies @ 6 weeks old, taken today in the garden. I couldnt of done this thread without the help of Tashi.
View attachment 6839


View attachment 6840


View attachment 6841


View attachment 6842


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

and they were stunning pics


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

omg look at their little faces, their little munchkins, i love em


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

tashi said:


> and they were stunning pics


Thankyou,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

griffpan said:


> omg look at their little faces, their little munchkins, i love em


PMSL @ Munchkins


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my word! Cuteness overload!!!! They are too adorable! You must constantly be cuddling them 

If my mum saw these pictures it would make her want a Shih Tzu even more so!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Oh my word! Cuteness overload!!!! They are too adorable! You must constantly be cuddling them
> 
> If my mum saw these pictures it would make her want a Shih Tzu even more so!


Yes im constantly playing with them either in their pen or outside.


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

oh they are so gorgeous


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aw they have grown into little beauties..how time flies, it doesnt seem that long ago we were all sitting at our computers waiting for mum to give birth.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> aw they have grown into little beauties..how time flies, it doesnt seem that long ago we were all sitting at our computers waiting for mum to give birth.


I know they leave for their new homes a week on saturday


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh what great pics they are all so adorable. Can't wait to pick up Harlie we're so excited and now fully prepared for all the excitement and hard work after our hol he he xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> I know they leave for their new homes a week on saturday


  That's the worst part about having puppies! It's nice though when the new owners keep in touch and you can follow their development. 

These pups are SERIOUSLY cute, though!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thedog said:


> Oh what great pics they are all so adorable. Can't wait to pick up Harlie we're so excited and now fully prepared for all the excitement and hard work after our hol he he xx


So glad you hasd a good rest think you will be needing another soon lol. Harlie is coming on great.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> That's the worst part about having puppies! It's nice though when the new owners keep in touch and you can follow their development.
> 
> These pups are SERIOUSLY cute, though!


Thanks hun. Yes a few stay in touch asnd i think thats great too


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

those puppies are Adorable!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

They look lovely little chunky pups
Is prince one of them


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> They look lovely little chunky pups
> Is prince one of them


OHHHHHHH yes Prince is the one nearest Mia on the second pic.  Hes a little man in a big mans body.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

oh wow, i want one...any one 

absolutelly gorgeous.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> oh wow, i want one...any one
> 
> absolutelly gorgeous.


LOL ....


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

they are so cute


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh wow they are looking fab


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

nici said:


> ahhh wow they are looking fab


Thanx so much


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

they are real cuties, little teddy bears


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous michelle,,,,,i love the little white one with the black,, is that the little girl your mum is having,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> they are gorgeous michelle,,,,,i love the little white one with the black,, is that the little girl your mum is having,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Hi Lorraine glad to see you back. Yes the mostly white one is going to my mum and shes now called Zoscha.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww they are beautiful, little fluffy cuties

Sue


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanx Sue............


----------

